
XS: Lisp on Lego MindStorms - jacquesm
http://www.yuasa.kuis.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~yuasa/xs/index.html
======
MarkPNeyer
MIT Handyboard is a much more powerful platform for hobbyist robotics. Check
out the light seeking robot I built:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaeWc4RPhok>

~~~
jacquesm
Neat! Reminds me of the 'elektor' turtle from the 80's, did much the same
thing with a bunch of opamps.

It also was clever enough to find a place to recharge iirc.

There was another one in one of the early 'byte' issues.

------
isamuel
Given that Roombas are programmed in Lisp, how long before someone ports the
Roomba AI to Lego?

